# Atmosfera terrestre



## Vince (26 Out 2010 às 10:33)

Atmosfera terrestre descrita numa imagem com 16356 pixels de altura


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Out 2010 às 12:20)

Bem porreiro este gráfico ou imagem...
Interessante.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Out 2010 às 12:32)

Hehehe
Mesmo a calhar!!!! Para eu estudar a atmosfera como deve de ser e com promenor!!

Obrigado!!!


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2010 às 13:02)

Muito interessante 

E o pormenor do Godzilla


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2010 às 13:26)

Brilhante


----------



## CptRena (9 Abr 2013 às 14:16)

Documentário a passar agora no canal Odisseia entitulado de: "O Poder da Terra: Atmosfera"


----------

